# windows 7 8 or 10



## aasim1111 (Oct 11, 2015)

I m building a new gaming pc. Which Microsoft Os is best for gaming. I hate windows 8 but don't know for sure. Windows 7 n 10 seem good but I really don't know. So what do you experts think


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 11, 2015)

Is not being used now, but DirectX 12 only works on Windows 10.
I think it should be: got a DX11.0 card? Use Win7
Got a 11.1/12 capable one and/or a FX CPU? Use Win10.
Forget about 8/8.1, as we did with Vista.
What hardware are you building?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2015)

Windows 7 is the new XP....   stick with 7 unless you know you need the features of 8.1/10.  I'd avoid 10 for now until they fix it,  8.1 at the most.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Windows 7 is end of mainstream support (no new features) So my vote is for windows 10.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2015)

Windows 10 is also broken,  and full of ms malware....  I'd use 8.1 for 6 months or so and then go to 10.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Definitely W7.


----------



## Ebo (Oct 11, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Windows 7 is the new XP....   stick with 7 unless you know you need the features of 8.1/10.  I'd avoid 10 for now until they fix it,  8.1 at the most.



what is broken in win 10 ?........mine is working perfect and have done so since day 1. If you cant/dont like the way things looks, just use classic shell and it looks/works just like win 7.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> I m building a new gaming pc. Which Microsoft Os is best for gaming. I hate windows 8 but don't know for sure. Windows 7 n 10 seem good but I really don't know. So what do you experts think



buy windows 7, upgrade to 10. keep both 
For a gaming PC, windows 10 will be a requirement soon enough thanks to DX12. Two OS's for the price of one is a bargain however, especially if you run into issues with older games or something.

windows 10 is working great for me, except on an older laptop which is having wifi issues (which could be fixed with a new wifi card, but i'm lazy)


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2015)

I won't go into win10...  I just have a hate for it.  8.1 is okay,  I just don't need it for now.  If I get my 970 card I may like win10 more.....


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2015)

I prefer windows 8.1, only have 1 small problem, the weather app is not working anymore.
It took some time to get used to, but overall windows 8.1 is good for gaming and I think it's faster than windows 7.
You don't need to use metro, just let windows boot up in the desktop.

Windows 10 has issues.
Also there won't be many DX12 games anytime soon.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 11, 2015)

No problems here with Windows 10. No reason not to go with newest software to go with new hardware.


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 11, 2015)

I m building with gigabyte z97x, Intel core 4690k, gtx 980ti, 16gb ram with 1tb ssd. Will be using 29 inch monitor on this bad boy. I definitely need a dx12 supporting os. (I don't even know which os support dx12)

If I buy the win 7 os In a few months(black Friday) will i be able to upgrade to Windows 10? If so should I choose this option or buy a win directly


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> I m building with gigabyte z97x, Intel core 4690k, gtx 980ti, 16gb ram with 1tb ssd. Will be using 29 inch monitor on this bad boy. I definitely need a dx12 supporting os. (I don't even know which os support dx12)
> 
> If I buy the win 7 os In a few months(black Friday) will i be able to upgrade to Windows 10? If so should I choose this option or buy a win directly



you need windows 10 for DX12. the end.


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey I heard that I can still play on dx11 even if I have a dx12 gpu
 Is it true?

Since most games don't use Dx12 atm can I buy win7 and get free upgrade to Windows 10 later


----------



## Ebo (Oct 11, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> Hey I heard that I can still play on dx11 even if I have a dx12 gpu
> Is it true?
> 
> Since most games don't use Dx12 atm can I buy win7 and get free upgrade to Windows 10 later



theres no problem in that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2015)

that is correct, but remember the free windows 10 upgrade was only for a year - not sure when that offer ends.


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 11, 2015)

But my question is, will win 10 upgrade still be available on Win7 considering I m buying the copy in November


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ok thnks scrap tht last post of mine. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I won't go into win10... I just have a hate for it.


"Just having a hate" for something doesn't make it bad. Like @Ebo I've had practically zero issues with Windows 10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2015)

I must be the only person on the planet that doesn't have issues with any of these OSs.

Though honestly my competition is usually

"my sound drivers don't work after release and the unofficial ones make my machine BSOD! Worst OS ever!!!!!!"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2015)

Windows 10 is great I think. Windows 8/8.1 was not really desktop friendly without a start program (start8). Windows 10 brings back the start bar with some windows 8.1 flare.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 11, 2015)

I just upgraded 2 laptops (from Win 8.1) and two desktops (Win 7s) to Win 10 last night. One of the desktop was my main rig in my system spec.

Win 8 was a junk. But Win 10 is alright. I don't see why not since it is being offered for free.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 11, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Windows 10 is also broken,  and full of ms malware....  I'd use 8.1 for 6 months or so and then go to 10.



Windows 10 "malware" is no different than what happens on any smart phone you buy, at least *some* of it can be disabled. Like it or not, its here to stay. I don't like it either. I strictly game in Windows 10, for everything else, there is Linux.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2015)

Get 10...if in doubt after doing more research beyond this thread...get 8.1 and install Classic Start. You have until July of next year to decide if you wanna do the free 10 upgrade.

I've had excellent experiences with 10 overall on my PCs...but two of them did better after clean installs vs the original upgrades.

I have also seen and dealt with driver issues and bugs on client PCs. Normally old Vista machines they bought 10 for.

If you worry about privacy...you should've stopped using Windows in the 90s. If you want modern support and technology you should go with 10. Use 8.1 in the interim if you have doubts. Call it a day. 8.1 is solid...10 for being the new OS has been great...I haven't regretted upgrading yet!


----------



## techies888 (Oct 11, 2015)

Why on earth would anybody use system that is spying everything you do, this is like giving your house keys to some stranger on street, pretty obvious what may happen...! After all it was called "personal computer" then let's keep it that way.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2015)

techies888 said:


> Why on earth would anybody use system that is spying


That's not the point, if and I say if they want to spy they could do it on windows
Vista, 7, 8 and 10 even XP.
Remember I said (IF)


----------



## alucasa (Oct 11, 2015)

I have no problems using Linux. In fact, Fedora is my favorite distro but there are issues if I use Fedora.

There are some applications that don't offer cross platform compatibility.

Let me see.

Blender works on Fedora.

Gimp works on Fedora.

MS Office can be replaced by Libre office for Fedora.

But neither Terragen 3 nor E-on Vue offer linux counterpart. Neither does 3DS max, no Poser, no Daz3D. Some of them may work under WIME but I can't really afford buggy software when doing modelling & rendering.

Most software work out of box under Windows. Like or not, I must use it. Who cares whether it's spying. If you don't like spying, why are you even here? Or use your phone even?


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 11, 2015)

I vote for windows 7, it's stable and it works. Only upgrade to 10 after sp1 unless you don't mind problems and being treated as a guinea pig. Any MS operating system without its first service pack should be considered beta at best, so if you are "ok" with that, then perhaps go straight for 10.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd say buy Windows 7 as it's much cheaper than 10, then upgrade to 10 straight away for the same reasons as what @Mussels said; DX12 will be required for games in the future.

I personally have run into no major problems with 10, it's been like Windows 7 for me but just a lot more stylish, a cleaner looking UI and faster on start-up.


----------



## techies888 (Oct 11, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's not the point, if and I say if they want to spy they could do it on windows
> Vista, 7, 8 and 10 even XP.
> Remember I said (IF)


Win7, Vista, XP etc. wasn't free, win10 is free for a reason! As they say..... "If you're not paying for it, you're the product!"


----------



## AxGaming (Oct 11, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Windows 10 "malware" is no different than what happens on any smart phone you buy, at least *some* of it can be disabled. Like it or not, its here to stay. I don't like it either. I strictly game in Windows 10, for everything else, there is Linux.


I agree, it is worth remembering that there are already software to remove all spyware left by microsoft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 11, 2015)

We can kick Windows 8.1 to the curb right away.  Windows 10, in tablet mode, is effectively identical...not that I would recommend using tablet mode.

The only advantage Windows 8.1 has over Windows 10 is Windows Media Center.  Windows 10 doesn't have it and likely will never support it.  Microsoft wants you to buy an Xbox One and use that, instead of your computer, for media, and then stream it to your Windows 10 machine from the Xbox One.  Windows Media Center on 7 seems to not be getting updates anymore (worked off of Vista guide info which shut down).  Windows Media Center on 8.1 costs $10 to upgrade on Pro or $100 to upgrade on Home.

The Windows 7 upgrade (should still work for about 10 months yet) requires:
1) Install Windows 7.
2) Activate Windows 7.
3) Upgrade to Windows 10.
4) Activate Windows 10.
At this point, you could either stay with Windows 10 or downgrade to Windows 7 by doing a clean install.

Personally, I would go with Windows 10.  It has some bugs but it is pretty good overall.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 11, 2015)

I haven't run into any issues at all. Most of my old applications work. Only one didn't work but I can find a suitable replacement. Compared to Win 7, Win 10 seems nearly identical. It seems like a Win 7 with some elements taken from Win 8 or Win 8 with good element borrowed from Win 7. Either way works.

I doubt they will come out with SP1 before the free offer expires, so I upgraded. I think the whole upgrade took 15 minutes and was pretty much painless. I did choose "keep nothing" option though, so that may have sped things up.


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone. Sorry if I missed pressuring the thanks button on anyone. After doing research and reading ur answers. My decisions is buying win 7 and upgrading to win 10 just before the free offer expires


----------



## Atrox (Oct 12, 2015)

Well the privacy stuff that everybody was freaking out about in Windows 10 is also already in or will be added to Windows 7/8 so that's a moot point if you use Windows. There's other things to consider but I wouldn't let that be one of them.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2015)

windows 10 with the program O&O shutup10 solves the privacy issues.

pretty simple way to tweak the 'controversial' windows 10 settings.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 12, 2015)

Only if it was so easy to do on Android and iOS...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> Only if it was so easy to do on Android and iOS...



androids easy, move to an AOSP rom and tweak away. dont even need google services.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 12, 2015)

Only if your phone has drivers and developers avaible to port them, that doesn't happen on cheap devices.

Anyway, Facebook, Google, Cannonical... Our own freaking goverments! Every company steals information, why is Windows 10 suddenly the most evil thing? I mean it was always "evil", not just now.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2015)

Might as well get 10


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2015)

techies888 said:


> Why on earth would anybody use system that is spying everything you do, this is like giving your house keys to some stranger on street, pretty obvious what may happen...!



So if I install windows 10, I will be robbed?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2015)

Actually getting Windows 7 installed on a Skylake setup is a pain in the ass since Skylake doesnt have USB 2.0 drivers built onto the motherboard and Windows 7 doesnt support USB 3.0 natively. For as much as I like to and would recommend it over 7/8, Id maybe get 10 if you have a Skylake system build and 7 otherwise and upgrade to 10 later if you have a title that supports DX12. The more titles that support DX12 including older, more popular titles (eg WoW), the better the performance will be and the necessity of Windows 10.



techies888 said:


> Why on earth would anybody use system that is spying everything you do, this is like giving your house keys to some stranger on street, pretty obvious what may happen...! After all it was called "personal computer" then let's keep it that way.


You didnt bother reading Microsoft's response to user outcry about privacy concerns did you? It's all basically tied in with Cortana and nothing else. And rightly so. How do you expect Cortana to learn and provide you with information of your interest without collecting data? Siri works in the same way except Microsofts integrates Cortana more than Apple does with Siri. 

Stop being so misguided.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2015)

not another one of these...  just go with 7 man. its a safe bet. 10 has issues, and regardless if several people post "win 10 works fine for me" it DOESN'T for ALL, and that makes the statement "it has issues" correct, for some it Does. So , can u risk being one of those who "has issues" with 10? or would You rather a "Sure bet" with 7? @ the end of the day only You can decide, but IMO You have ALL of the information You need already in this thread to make Your decision.  Good Luck , and welcome to TPU, fill out your system specs when you build it too. it'll help with other issues in the future.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> I vote for windows 7, it's stable and it works. Only upgrade to 10 after sp1 unless you don't mind problems and being treated as a guinea pig. Any MS operating system without its first service pack should be considered beta at best, so if you are "ok" with that, then perhaps go straight for 10.



Sound advice!  I went to W8 only after W8.1 was released (and promptly installed Start8 and ModernMix), and am waiting for my main rig decision after I see what this first service pack does for W10.  

My experience on W10 test project pc is mixed. It's ok, but is very unpolished compared to 8.1, and still has some startup/restart hangs that require hard restart button getting a workout.  Dtill troubleshooting the hell out of it though to try and fix it.


----------



## techies888 (Oct 12, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Actually getting Windows 7 installed on a Skylake setup is a pain in the ass since Skylake doesnt have USB 2.0 drivers built onto the motherboard and Windows 7 doesnt support USB 3.0 natively. For as much as I like to and would recommend it over 7/8, Id maybe get 10 if you have a Skylake system build and 7 otherwise and upgrade to 10 later if you have a title that supports DX12. The more titles that support DX12 including older, more popular titles (eg WoW), the better the performance will be and the necessity of Windows 10.
> 
> 
> You didnt bother reading Microsoft's response to user outcry about privacy concerns did you? It's all basically tied in with Cortana and nothing else. And rightly so. How do you expect Cortana to learn and provide you with information of your interest without collecting data? Siri works in the same way except Microsofts integrates Cortana more than Apple does with Siri.
> ...



Microsoft are liars like every other big corp. It's all about big $$$ and microsoft know it, selling everyone personal info is big business nowadays. What about Cortana, nobody asked for this crap it was forced to everybody on purpose, also you can turn it off somehow if you want but it won't stop microsoft spying. 

Privacy aside there's absolutly zero reason to downgrade to win10, most programs don't support win10, horrible performance in dx11, dx9 games, drivers cause bsod, dx12.....yeah right another forced thing, crap and ugly ui, overall whole OS is unstable and by far worst windows release ever. I've been using Win7 for years and it perform perfectly so why break something that isn't broken (ms seems to not get it)!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2015)

@techies888 Look, I'm actually not a very big proponent of W10, which I have in one of my systems.  There are a number of things that need fixing, but when I see untruths told, I have to speak up.

One thing I have found to NOT be true is games not operating well in W10.  They actually work jist fine, with every game that ran in 7 and 8.1 working jist as well in 10.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2015)

To think MS hasn't been spying before 10 is ignorant...now they advertise it and folks have their panties in a bunch. Time to move on already. This is nothing new nor should it even be all that surprising.

We are all too little too late. We...as in society as a whole let this happen. Not just MS but about any service you use, be it online or a discount card at a store tracks metrics that companies use and sell. This has been done for decades now. You'd be amazed what all has truly been gathered about you in the past 20+ years if any of you truly dug in and looked. 

It's scary and makes this Win 10 privacy bs a small drop in a very saturated pond. You want privacy...get off the grid or go to Mars. Otherwise if you're going to mitigate your OS, browsers, games, spending styles and habits and every other bit you can to try and claim some sembalence of electronic privacy...you're gonna lose your mind before you even come close to winning the very profitable privacy and information war. Just "fixing" OS privacy concerns isn't even close to good enough...aside from piece of mind in a play fake that changes little about what's already known and being sold about you.

There's more companies guilty of selling our info than not...so all this reaction to Microsoft and Win10 seems silly in the overall scope of things IMHO.

On the Win10 issues...to each their own. I've been very happy with all the workstations and laptops I've upgraded. Sure a couple I then performed fresh installations...but I can't speak highly enough of my overall experience. Being a part of 7 launch was a buggier experience. Hopefully MS keeps improving things and creating a more stable OS for those that can't seem to get their system stable on 10. I'm 5/5 at home on 10 with excellent results and varying ages and brands...Intel, AMD, NV, 5yrs old to new. At work we mostly see Vista era prebuilt machines having the most issues...laptops especially.

Its worth a shot to anyone interested...and like it or not...this is the way forward. One could always go Linux and PlayOnLinux as they figure things out and gain support too. Honestly dual booting Windows and Linux is a good way to go IMO.

Win 7, 8.1 and 10 are all good in my book. You really can't go wrong with any of them depending on your wants and needs and relevancy to new technology support. And hell...maybe Linux will keep its forward momentum and catch up on gaming support sooner than later!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 12, 2015)

Kursah said:


> To think MS hasn't been spying before 10 is ignorant...now they advertise it and folks have their panties in a bunch. Time to move on already. This is nothing new nor should it even be all that surprising.
> 
> We are all too little too late. We...as in society as a whole let this happen. Not just MS but about any service you use, be it online or a discount card at a store tracks metrics that companies use and sell. This has been done for decades now. You'd be amazed what all has truly been gathered about you in the past 20+ years if any of you truly dug in and looked.
> 
> ...


The most informative and non-biased post I've seen on this thread


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2015)

Man,  removed all the telemetry updates,  and the stupid win10 notification.  Notification just got pushed again,  and now the full win10 install is available in optional updates.  Please MS leave my win7 alone!
Thank god we can control what goes in win7,  but win10 is wide open,  I won't touch it with a 1000 ft pole.  I want to upgrade when I want to, jeez why is that so hard to understand from MS.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 13, 2015)

Windows 9. Oh wait that's the crappy iOS9. Nevermind.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 7, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> So if I install windows 10, I will be robbed?


You'll be robbed of beautiful aero window title bars and borders ... I never truly realized how pretty aero was until I switched to Win10 on my work machine. Also, to me it looks like there's lack of clear type on the font used in tiles ... I expect it to be polished enough in the SP1


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 7, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> I m building a new gaming pc. Which Microsoft Os is best for gaming.


Windows 10. You have no choice, especially long term.



Spoiler: off topic



Welcome to Microsoft's world!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Windows 10. You have no choice, especially long term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no. I'll run my 8.1 into the ground if needed to keep the glorious decentness before Win10. I'd use 7 but I'm too use to 8.1 by now.

plz 8.2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> plz 8.2



That's essentially what 10 is.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> That's essentially what 10 is.


8.2 without the extra crap plz


----------



## ASOT (Dec 7, 2015)

@aasim1111  Go with W10 all the way bro... 

W7 is ancient,old like XP  ))


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

My win 10 is working good now so , I would recommend only on high end machines .. in my opinion.


----------



## Cartel (Dec 7, 2015)

Windows 10 if you like being a guinea pig  and like having M$ spy on everything you do.
New hardware for an OS that has a GUI theme based on a chalkboard.

Get Windows 7 64bit....or blend in with the rest of the sheep.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2015)

Simple fix dual boot 7 and 10. You should be able to upgrade one of your installs to 10 and leave the other on 7. Boom best of both worlds and move on.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Simple fix dual boot 7 and 10. You should be able to upgrade one of your installs to 10 and leave the other on 7. Boom best of both worlds and move on.



were the hell are your stars ?? Oh I know,  u are an old school original ??


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> were the hell are your stars ?? Oh I know,  u are an old school original ??



Sold them to @W1zzard years ago.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 8, 2015)

ASOT said:


> @aasim1111  Go with W10 all the way bro...
> 
> W7 is ancient,old like XP  ))


Old isn't necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## aasim1111 (Dec 8, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Old isn't necessarily a bad thing!



I went with win 7 and I do not regret it


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 8, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> I went with win 7 and I do not regret it


Exactly, even Windows XP is still a solid OS! Although for gamers, you'd probably have issues with running the latest DirectX drivers.

I think people mainly think of older OS's as "outdated" because the UI doesn't look as modern compared to what has just been released (i.e. Windows 10). But in no way does that mean Windows XP and 7 are not solid OS's nowadays!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Exactly, even Windows XP is still a solid OS! Although for gamers, you'd probably have issues with running the latest DirectX drivers.
> 
> I think people mainly think of older OS's as "outdated" because the UI doesn't look as modern compared to what has just been released (i.e. Windows 10). But in no way does that mean Windows XP and 7 are not solid OS's nowadays!



have you tried installing windows XP in the last several years? it can literally take days to hash the updates, IF you can get working drivers for your hardware.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't know why you hate 8...after the update to 8.1+ the released performance update, it is the best Windows I have used up to date. ( my usage of windows dates back to 98/xp ). I'd say Windows 10 hands down. It's even more refined and streamlined than 8.1. No point in going back in time IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2015)

personally two programs fix W10 perfectly for me (and for anyone who spends the 2 minutes to use them)

1. O&O shutup10 for those who have privacy concersn
2. WUMT to control updates manually (works all the way back to XP, actually)


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 8, 2015)

What's funny is that the majority of XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, and 10 are exactly the same. It's not like the NT Kernel has changed a whole lot over the years. Grab a NT 4.11 book and I bet you 95% of it still holds true for most NT-based Windows releases.


----------



## Nelson Ng (Dec 8, 2015)

If you want a stable and (power) user-friendly Windows, stick to Win 7.

Win 8 should never have been released (I bought a Win 8 Pro upgrade at about US$13 when I bought my laptop more than 2 years ago and haven't even used the purchased key yet!).

If you're into gaming, Win 10 is a must because of DirectX 12. Moreover, it's a free upgrade. Just turn off all the privacy switches if you're paranoid. Only thing is you can't turn off Windows Updates. As the free Win 10 upgrade is only guaranteed for a year (till Jul/Aug 2016), backup an image of your Win 7 system then upgrade to Win 8. Backup another image of this Win 8 system then restore your Win 7 image. Then you can continue using your Win 7 until you are ready to "upgrade" to Win 8 anytime even after the free upgrade period (by restoring your Win 8 image, provided you don't change your hardware significantly) ...


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> have you tried installing windows XP in the last several years? it can literally take days to hash the updates, IF you can get working drivers for your hardware.


No I haven't, thanks for educating me


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> have you tried installing windows XP in the last several years? it can literally take days to hash the updates, IF you can get working drivers for your hardware.



Not to mention it will still have security issues out the wazoo when it's done.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2015)

W10 all the way. The only thing I don't like is you can't pin objects to the start menu other than exe.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 8, 2015)

Windows 95 ))))) All the way HaHaHa Production


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 8, 2015)

Windows ME for president.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 8, 2015)

Cartel said:


> Windows 10 if you like being a guinea pig  and like having M$ spy on everything you do.
> New hardware for an OS that has a GUI theme based on a chalkboard.
> 
> Get Windows 7 64bit....or blend in with the rest of the sheep.


Windows 10,local account all shit turned off is good imho and its not grassed on my album collection yet,(obviously a joke on the internet)so I'd give it a go.


----------

